# Prinz Harry: Heiße Küsse mit Model Cressida Bonas



## beachkini (20 Juli 2012)

​
Prinz Harry ist noch immer auf der Suche nach seiner Prinzessin. Heißeste Anwärterin im Moment: Das britische Model Cressida Bonas. Mit ihr soll er in einem Londoner Nachtclub auf Tuchfühlung gegangen sein.

Bei der Aftershow-Party der "Batman"-Premiere "The Dark Knight Rises" in der Freemason's Hall in Covent Garden sollen sich die Nr. 3 der britischen Thronfolge und das Burberry Model näher gekommen sein.

Cressida ist eine gute Freundin Prinzessin Eugenie, sie war es auch, die ihrem Cousin Harry die 23-Jährige vorstellte. Laut eines Insiders der britischen "Daily Mail" sollen sich die beiden auf Anhieb bestens verstanden haben und am Ende des Abends wild geknutscht haben.

Die schöne Cressida ist keine Unbekannte in der britischen High-Society. Ihre Mutter ist sechziger Jahre Topmodel Lady Mary-Gaye Georgiana Lorna Curzon. Ihre ältere Schwester Isabella ist mit Milliardärs-Sohn Sam Branson verlobt und soll während der Studienzeit mal einen Flirt mit Harrys Bruder William gehabt haben.

Die Bilder:
Cressida Bonas & Prince Harry - attend The Dark Knight Rises after Party in London - July 18,2012 (17x) MQ - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net


----------

